# custom kick panels..



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

whats a good price to sell kick panels for g body cars?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

elite auto customs said:


> whats a good price to sell kick panels for g body cars?


As cheap as possible ...lol jk


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

It really depends on your market. Here we might get 200 - 300 a pair which is why I don't bother. Everyone just goes on ebay and buys plastic garbage.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

man i was thinking of selling nice fiber glass ones for about 150 to 180 ready for wrap or paint..


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

elite auto customs said:


> man i was thinking of selling nice fiber glass ones for about 150 to 180 ready for wrap or paint..


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

elite auto customs said:


> man i was thinking of selling nice fiber glass ones for about 150 to 180 ready for wrap or paint..


Good price. Any pics. How bout some g body rear decks.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

*kick panels for g body cars pictures*

worked all night to complete molds and bang out a set. will fit 5.25 and 6.5 inch speakers


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

do it your self bro, it's pretty fuckin easy. It took me about a day to build some for my 51 Fleetline.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

elite auto customs said:


> worked all night to complete molds and bang out a set. will fit 5.25 and 6.5 inch speakers


Keep up da good work forget bout any haterz


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Look pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks guys.. soon there be rear deck lids done.. and door panels..


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

elite auto customs said:


> thanks guys.. soon there be rear deck lids done.. and door panels..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm digging the molded kicks.


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

elite auto customs said:


> thanks guys.. soon there be rear deck lids done.. and door panels..


Can u hook me up with a set for a 63?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

yes im doing impala kicks panels molds today. have pics up this weekend..


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

What's price for 63impala kick panel molds? ?


----------



## Hard_Luck (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you do some for a 70 monte carlo?


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Good price for kicks panels are u going to do some for big body fleetwoods and back dash panel s pm with price or tex me 432 940 4877


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

how much for a set of kick panels for a 75 caprice rag?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT. Needing a set bad


----------



## sinisterextremes (Jan 21, 2013)

The G body Kick panels have been test fitted, made a few changes to them and we are now setting up the final plugs for laying up the molds.
Should take a day or two to complete, then clean up and buff the molds and wax to make our first production run.

The kick panels for the impalas are ready to be test fitted and any additional changes made then they will be set up for the same mold process and should take about the same amount of time once we locate someone in the valley to provide us some time with their car for test fitting and adjusting. 



We do all we can to build top quality parts.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

I need a set for a 75 Impala


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

do they come pre cut out for 6.5's components?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

U got an estimated date or a price for the 75 caprice/impala kick panels?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Any of you glasshouse guys get a response? Let me know


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Any of you glasshouse guys get a response? Let me know


X2


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Rear decks for big body's price


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

PM me pic and prices for rear deck lid and kick panels fo 86 monte


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

X2 on the rear deck lid


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Any of you glasshouse guys get a response? Let me know


Hell naw!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats up with getting a response? Would like a price on rear deck lid for a Regal. To fit some components


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> X2


X3


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I ordered these from Q Logic a couple weeks ago. Still need a rear deck lid tho.


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> I ordered these from Q Logic a couple weeks ago. Still need a rear deck lid tho.
> View attachment 615929


Where did you get them from. and how much $. do you have to remove ebrake or bend it to fit these kick panels


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Si Se Puede cc said:


> Where did you get them from. and how much $. do you have to remove ebrake or bend it to fit these kick panels


Here's the link bro. They're priced right around the same price as on this topic. Cost was aroud $215 shipped
www.qlogicdirect.com

I guess the link doesn't want to work right on my phone at the moment, but yea from this site is where I got'em :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't installed them yet but they do require you to either bend the e brake or take it out. I might just take mine out idk yet


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> do they come pre cut out for 6.5's components?


Looking for a set, 76 Glasshouse....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Looking for a set, 76 Glasshouse....


You're better off ordering from Q Logic being that the dude who started this topic hasn't responded to anyone for a while now. 

I'm not trying to bash anyone but its time to get working on our rides and if anyone is like me, I don't like to wait. I waited all winte3r to get shit done.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> I ordered these from Q Logic a couple weeks ago. Still need a rear deck lid tho.
> View attachment 615929


What model number are these and what are you putting them in?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> What model number are these and what are you putting them in?


I can't remember the model number but they're going in a Regal


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOOD INFO I NEED TO ORDER SOME FOR MY MONTE


----------

